# Teich aus gfk bauen



## Wanderra (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Wenn alles klappt möchte ich im nächsten Jahr noch einmal ( und auch zum letzten mal ) meinen Teich umbauen!
Bis her hab ich immer PVC Folie verwendet. Da es sich nicht ganz vermeiden lässt das Falten sichtbar bleiben, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken etwas mehr zu investieren und diesmal Gfk zu verwenden.
Als erstes möchte ich gern wissen wie viel  Polyesterharz und Härter ich so ca.pro Quadratmeter einplanen müsste? Ist es wirklich erforderlich 3 Lagen einzubringen, oder sind 2 völlig ausreichend?
Kann noch jemand eine Aussage zu den ungefähren Kosten machen? Schätze das ich so ca. 50 Quadratmeter Glasfasermatten pro Lage benötige!
Vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Wanderra (21. Apr. 2015)

Keiner einen Plan?


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2015)

Wanderra schrieb:


> Bis her hab ich immer PVC Folie verwendet. Da es sich nicht ganz vermeiden lässt das Falten sichtbar bleiben, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken etwas mehr zu investieren und diesmal Gfk zu verwenden.


Mir Vlies und Beton sieht man auch keine Falten mehr.....Schatze mal mit GFK wird es eine richtig teurer Spass

Glasfasermatte: 
1,6 Euro/m2 sind bei 150 m2 nur 240 Euro.

GFK + Härter: 
Bei ca. 3 mm Schicht dicke und 50 m²,  sind es dann 50 m²x0,003 m = 0,15 m³ also 150 Liter bei ca. 30 Euro pro 5 kg....nehmen wir mal 1 : 1 an. Also 30 Euro für 5 Liter sind das ca. 900 Euro für 150 Liter.....immer unter der Annahme das du 3mm GFk mit drei Matten nicht kaputt machst, wenn du da drauf trittst und sich aus irgend einem Grund unter dem GFK ein Hohlraum gebildet hat.

Findest du bestimmt noch etwas billiger.

Somit wohl rund 1000 Euro. Könnte teurer werden, wenn du es nicht schaffst die 3 mm Dicke zu streichen.


----------



## Wanderra (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Totto!
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort, wobei sich dadurch mein Plan in Luft aufgelöst hat!
Das ist mir dann doch zu viel!
Am Anfang schreibst du das man mit Vlies und Beton auch keine Falten sieht, was genau meinst du damit? Soll auf die Folie Vlies verlegt werden, und dann Beton drauf?
Könnte mir vorstellen das dies nicht gerade gesund für die Fische ist. Und wie funktioniert das mit einem Bodenablauf und dem Schwerkraftskimmer?
Vielleicht meldest du(oder auch andere) dich nochmal!
Gruß Jens


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

Schau mal Jens, so hab ich das gemacht

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planung-eines-naturnahen-teiches.43911/

das Vlies im Speisskübel immer wieder rumgerührt, immer so ein halben, bis dreiviertel m², bis das Vlies benetzt war

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Wanderra (1. Mai 2015)

Hey Patrick!

Echt coole Sache! Da gibt es ja auch keine Gammelecken mehr!
Ich hab nur etwas Bedenken wegen den Fischen, macht das deinen nichts aus?

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

Mitch und einige andere haben das auch so gemacht , man sollte den "Putz" allerdings mehrfach spülen und das Wasser dann abpumpen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Wanderra (1. Mai 2015)

Alles klar!
Vielen Dank, und schönes Wochenende!
Gruß Jens!


----------



## wander-falke (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo jens habs eben erst gelesen / gefunden
Ich baue auch wieder in GFK einen Pflanzgraben und Bachlauf

Mein "Warenkorb" , Stand 12.05.2015 bei den
Harzspezialisten
mit dem ich in die Firmen gehe und versuch den Preis zu drücken....
Im Internet fand ich noch keinen günstigeren. Ich habe damit meinen alten Teich mit etwa 120 qm laminiert.

220 kg Polyester Laminierharz L800 Fassware

Das Harz eigente sich ideal auch zur Erstellung von Teichen, Pools oder Glasfaserverbundbauteilen
759,99 EUR 3,45 EUR pro kg 759,99 EUR
MEKP Härter für Polyesterharz BUTANOX M50
Methyl Ethyl Ketone Peroxide (Härter für Polyesterharz, XOR, TS,...)
_Menge: 4 kg_
14,49 EUR pro kg 57,96 EUR

Summe ohne MwSt. : 687,35 EUR
enthaltene 19% MwSt.: 130,60 EUR
Versandgewicht : 229 kg
Zwischensumme: 817,95 EUR

Versandkostenfrei (_ab 250,00 EUR Bestellwert versenden wir Ihre Bestellung versandkostenfrei_): 0,00 EUR
*Summe: 817,95 EUR*
grüßle


----------

